# Sadie is doing great...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She really is doing very good, thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad she is doing well. She will be even happier once that cone comes off. Maybe we will get more pictures now with smiles. Give her a big kiss from me. Love that Sadie girl.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw glad she is doing well  Shes gorgeous.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope she heals fast so the cone can go away!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mean old cone....feel better Sadie.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

glad Sadie is doing well.... wont be long before that horrible cone is gone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad that Sadie is healing and sending her continued healing thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So happy to hear the eyelid surgery went well and she is healing up quick  I had to duct tape up Fiona's cone too when she had a lump removed. I swear they don't make 'em like they used to, they seemed more flexible and not so brittle in the past.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, can't wait until Friday to get her back to normal and without a cone. Will post some pictures then


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so pleased to hear she is healing nicely!! Hurry up and get here Friday!! That girl is tired of her cone!! 

Needless to say, looking forward to pictures 

Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet she cant wait for Friday and will be doing her big happy dance once that thing comes off full time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I bet she cant wait for Friday and will be doing her big happy dance once that thing comes off full time.


I know she'll be happy, it's been a long 2 weeks and she tried very hard to destroy her cone..lol


----------

